Ask HN: What template engine do you prefer? - PhilDunphy23
======
ktpsns
One of my favourite and more exotic for the web is Genshi
[https://genshi.edgewall.org/](https://genshi.edgewall.org/) , a XML based
(and lesser known) templating engine. Downside for using XSLT is its overall
speed.

------
blackflame7000
You're going to have to be more specific than that. Otherwise, I will say C++.

